# CX bike



## rideswithmoobs (2 Jul 2016)

Drifting from a new road bike to a CX bike and doing the Lakeland monster and some CX races in the winter, next summer. I fancied the Whyte Saxon Cross but it doesn't fair too well against opposition in Cycling Plus. Like the Dolan Multi but any other options ? True CX for events and not a gravel, adventure commuter style. No need for all this rack mount etc as I have my Genesis Day one for road riding


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

Budget?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> Budget?



Ah sorry, no more than £1500 ish


----------



## User19783 (3 Jul 2016)

Mango point all road 

I've been looking to get one of these, for while, just need to sell some bikes to make some room in the garage.
Great spec and the price isn't too bad, and there are built in the UK.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s..._cBTdeQFjnv7EQrCA&sig2=O5c8LcyjeYjFqpHCxRj8OA


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

£1500 gets you something pretty nice, Personally I'd stick to alu as you'll get a lot more for your money and anecdotally, CF CX frames aren't the strongest apparently. The most common makes I've seen at races are Cannondale, Specialised, Kinesis & Ridley. Plenty of others, but I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better buy than this CAADX w/Ultegra from Evans. Get some half decent wheels and it's race ready: https://www.evanscycles.com/cannondale-caadx-ultegra-disc-2016-cyclocross-bike-EV239421 .



User19783 said:


> Mango point all road



Not a proper crosser.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> £1500 gets you something pretty nice, Personally I'd stick to alu as you'll get a lot more for your money and anecdotally, CF CX frames aren't the strongest apparently. The most common makes I've seen at races are Cannondale, Specialised, Kinesis & Ridley. Plenty of others, but I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better buy than this CAADX w/Ultegra from Evans. Get some half decent wheels and it's race ready: https://www.evanscycles.com/cannondale-caadx-ultegra-disc-2016-cyclocross-bike-EV239421 .



Thanks outlash , I have been looking at the cannondales also the roads bikes before CX, and the ridleys. After shelling out for a new bike I wouldn't want to be getting new wheels. The wife would kill me. Shame that cannondales not in the lime green they use. For some reason I think that's one smart looking bike they kick out in them colours


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

The new (2017) Super X's have flashes of that lime green but they're expensive and appear to have some odd drivetrain design where if you replace the wheels, you have to get the new wheel re-dished. Doesn't sound like a sensible design idea to me. The CAAD12 is green, not much good as a crosser though. 

There's a Kinesis frame that's in 'sick' green. Very bright! : http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/1139299/products/kinesis-crosslight-pro-6-cyclocross-frameset-green.aspx


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Jul 2016)

The Raleigh gets a good review along with the boardmans in cycling plus but was surprised the Whyte faired not so good.


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

I've heard the Raleigh is pretty good, I'm always a little wary of magazine reviews given how publishers are beholden to their advertisers. Perhaps the Whyte isn't as bad as they make out.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2016)

Are there many races around Cumbria, South lakes area ?


----------



## Venod (5 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Ah sorry, no more than £1500 ish



Built this for about that price.. its an On One Pickenflick Titanium Frame from PX, I got it for £680, I paid £40 each for the rims (£67 at Wiggle) cheapish Tawain Hubs similar to Novotech Shimano 46/36 CX Chainset with 105 medium cage rear derailleur 11-32 cassette, tektro Spyre Brakes, 105 Shifters, Deda Stem, seat post and Handlebars Charge Seat, Goodriudge Cabkes, Vittoria XN tyres running tubeless. (but not officially tubeless tyres)

http://crossjunkie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/introducing-on-one-pickenflick.html


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Built this for about that price.. its an On One Pickenflick Titanium Frame from PX, I got it for £680, I paid £40 each for the rims (£67 at Wiggle) cheapish Tawain Hubs similar to Novotech Shimano 46/36 CX Chainset with 105 medium cage rear derailleur 11-32 cassette, tektro Spyre Brakes, 105 Shifters, Deda Stem, seat post and Handlebars Charge Seat, Goodriudge Cabkes, Vittoria XN tyres running tubeless. (but not oficially tubeless tyres)
> 
> http://crossjunkie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/introducing-on-one-pickenflick.html
> 
> View attachment 134030



£1599 fully built from Pkanet X !! I have seen Planet X name all over but no nothing if their quality, I know they buy frames in as others do. Is that a quality Ti frame ? Build wise I would rather it come built, I just do t have the time with working away to do it myself.


----------



## Venod (5 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> £1599 fully built from Pkanet X !! I have seen Planet X name all over but no nothing if their quality, I know they buy frames in as others do. Is that a quality Ti frame ? Build wise I would rather it come built, I just do t have the time with working away to do it myself.



I have three Ti frames a Van Nic, a Kinesis and the On One, they all have nice smooth welds and all built from the same grade of Ti, the On One was by far the cheapest, but seems just as good as the other two, although a different beast geometry wise.

Just looked at the spreadsheet I used to keep a track of the build cost, it says £1357.83 so less than the built options but no hydraulic brakes, I think the built options are a bargain for the spec you get.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Built this for about that price.. its an On One Pickenflick Titanium Frame from PX, I got it for £680, I paid £40 each for the rims (£67 at Wiggle) cheapish Tawain Hubs similar to Novotech Shimano 46/36 CX Chainset with 105 medium cage rear derailleur 11-32 cassette, tektro Spyre Brakes, 105 Shifters, Deda Stem, seat post and Handlebars Charge Seat, Goodriudge Cabkes, Vittoria XN tyres running tubeless. (but not oficially tubeless tyres)
> 
> http://crossjunkie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/introducing-on-one-pickenflick.html
> 
> View attachment 134030


Very tidy looking bike, always liked metal frames. What sort of weight does it come in at?


----------



## Venod (6 Jul 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Very tidy looking bike, always liked metal frames. What sort of weight does it come in at?



As pictured its 8.5kg


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Jul 2016)

In August I'm working back in Lincolnshire for a week so may drop in to Planet X on way back home and take a look at that. Rotherham area ?

The more I look at that Pickenflick the more I really like it. Swaying back towards CX


----------



## Venod (6 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Rotherham area ?



The main outlet is here.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?ll=53.404211,-1.41346&spn=0.081871,0.20565&msa=0&z=12&source=embed&ie=UTF8&mid=13h_a43heIoMQtX6Umxkeqc8g4JU

Follow the signs for Magna Science Adventure Centre

They also have an Outlet in Barnsley

https://www.google.com/maps/place/6...a11c473c2!8m2!3d53.5273748!4d-1.4670898?hl=en


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> As pictured its 8.5kg


Crikey, I used to road race on bike heavier than that (about 1,000 years ago...). 8.5 is good, a bit of CX and nice for casual rides too. Tingle in wallet approaching


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jul 2016)

Caadx 105 £899 and Ultegra £1299, both good bikes and good spec. I think the cube cross race pro is under a grand too at wheelbase at moment. Don't know if they are good prices or when new models due out


----------



## outlash (7 Jul 2016)

FWIW, I've just ordered a Fuji cross 1.3 from Evans. Which for the money (£806), I think is more than a bit of bargain. If I had the money, I would have had the Ultegra CAADX. The problem with the 105 & lower CAADX's are the brake calipers aren't up to much, the Ultegra has hydros which is why there's more of a price leap.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> FWIW, I've just ordered a Fuji cross 1.3 from Evans. Which for the money (£806), I think is more than a bit of bargain. If I had the money, I would have had the Ultegra CAADX. The problem with the 105 & lower CAADX's are the brake calipers aren't up to much, the Ultegra has hydros which is why there's more of a price leap.



Will have a look at the Fuji and I hadn't noticed the CAADX 105 was not full hydro's


----------



## Venod (7 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> The problem with the 105 & lower CAADX's are the brake calipers aren't up to much, the Ultegra has hydros which is why there's more of a price leap.



I had a Tiagra CAADX , bought second hand, I didn't think the brakes were very good so I upgraded the cables to some Goodridge ones, that improved them immensely, I no longer run hydraulic brakes on any of my bikes as I find cable ones just as good when the right cables are used and the brakes are set up correctly.

So my advice would be don't let cable disc brakes put you off, but the Cannondale ones are not the best.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jul 2016)

I have cable disc brakes on the Genesis day one and they are good but not overly special as opposed to rim in power terms.


----------



## outlash (7 Jul 2016)

For me, it was a decision between a CAADX or the Fuji. I've heard nothing but bad things about the Promax calipers on the Cannondales, I rode one that confirmed it. The Fuji has TRP Spyres so it was one less thing I had to buy to make it race ready. 

Agree with Hydros not being necessary for crossers, cable discs are powerful enough IMO. Anything is better than canti's....


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> For me, it was a decision between a CAADX or the Fuji. I've heard nothing but bad things about the Promax calipers on the Cannondales, I rode one that confirmed it. The Fuji has TRP Spyres so it was one less thing I had to buy to make it race ready.
> 
> Agree with Hydros not being necessary for crossers, cable discs are powerful enough IMO. Anything is better than canti's....



TRP on the Genesis. Interesting about the cannondales, does that equate to the full hydro's on the ultegra or are they better ? Thanks for the advice I appreciate it as it really helps when going and looking. Wheelbase have a good range of CX bikes and should be working half hour from Planet X in August so opportunity to pop in there. I like my Genesis SS so could look at their Day One Decade cyclocross or off road SS, lower Gear inches than mine


----------



## outlash (7 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> TRP on the Genesis. Interesting about the cannondales, does that equate to the full hydro's on the ultegra or are they better ? Thanks for the advice I appreciate it as it really helps when going and looking. Wheelbase have a good range of CX bikes and should be working half hour from Planet X in August so opportunity to pop in there. I like my Genesis SS so could look at their Day One Decade cyclocross or off road SS, lower Gear inches than mine



AFAIK it's full hydros (Shimano RS 585's) on the Ultegra, not the TRP HY/RD calipers that are about. Interesting you mention the Day One, I had one (Alfine 8) and thought it was too heavy to race yet last season there was a guy racing on one, pretty rapid on it too.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> AFAIK it's full hydros (Shimano RS 585's) on the Ultegra, not the TRP HY/RD calipers that are about. Interesting you mention the Day One, I had one (Alfine 8) and thought it was too heavy to race yet last season there was a guy racing on one, pretty rapid on it too.



I think it would require serious fitness to use the SS CX. It's 61 gear inches, trail riding it would be fun and simple maintenance but tough as hell to race. I could swop front and rear sprockets and achieve same G.I. 
Another one for the pot is Cotic Roadrat custom built with Hope kit. Flat bar, steel rigid MTB almost  not for racing though


----------



## outlash (8 Jul 2016)

The guy racing had an Alfine hub version, you could get a back wheel made up with one....


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Jul 2016)

Off the beaten track the day one never disappoints.


----------

